# Tadpole Morphing Without Front Legs



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello all! I am looking for some help! I understand that this is a Dendroboard, mostly for dart frog species, but I know that some on here also care for Red Eyed Tree Frogs and tadpoles in general.

I recently had some RETF eggs develop into cute little tadpoles. Those tadpoles have since become large healthy looking tads with their rear legs popping out. My first two tadpoles developed front legs soon after their rear legs appeared and are doing fine. But I have had a couple of these guys morph into froglets without any front legs! Which at first I figured I would just give them time but eventually two holes started to develop where the arms should have popped out. And I can see the developed arms underneath the skin. 

Has anyone else seen this?? Or would anyone have any idea as to the cause? I love these little guys and would like to find the problem as soon as I can so I can fix it! Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

What's your supplementation routine like?


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Prior to breeding, the adults receive dusted (with a vitamin/calcium supplement) crickets and were gut loaded for a few weeks prior to putting them into the rain chamber.

The tadpoles have java moss and boiled lettuce that they have been snacking on. I also have been adding a pinch of fish flakes in the morning. Not really much to supplement for the tads... Is there something else that I can do?

The tadpole with the holes in the side died.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dusted with exactly what, please? Chances are very high that you are not giving your frogs any usable form of Vitamin A. Frogs can only utilize preformed vitamin A or Retinol. Unfortunately, most manufacturers have not kept up with what is now pretty commonly known, and do not give you any usable vitamin A in your vitamin blend. Without the parents receiving adequate vitamin A, the poor froglets are doomed to fail, before they are ever even born. They now have a condition called Spindly Leg Syndrome, or SLS. I'm very sorry, but it is uncurable for this round of froglets. The kind thing to do is to cull those poor froglets. They are doomed to die now, and all you can do is try to make it quick and painless. 

The problem can be corrected in your parents, by fixing your vitamin program. Many of us here on DendroBoard, choose to use Repashy Calcium Plus. Repashy makes sure that we are giving our frogs what they need. I have personally corrected the problem in some of my own frogs using Repashy products, and my frogs always bred well when I used it. You can also consider using some Repashy Vitamin A Plus, according to the directions on the package, until the problem clears up.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

What Pumilo said. There are a couple good threads here on supplementation that I'd give a thorough read to. Were these the first clutch that had morphed out from your frogs? First clutches can sometimes have abnormalities as well, but I'm leaning towards Vit. A supplements being the main cause of your problems.


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you for the info Pumilo. I think you are right about my vitamin supplement. It is not the Repashy brand so I assume that is what the problem is being caused by. Luckily, it has only occurred in a few tads and I have a bunch healthy little guys! ...But it is still sad nonetheless. 

I will make sure to use those Repashy supplements from now on. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Just another quick question: Is this a supplement that needs to be used at all times or primarily when breeding your frogs? Thank you!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The Repashy calcium + is good to use at every feeding. The repahsy Vitamin A is JUST vit a and is used to cure more serious vit a deficiency. The Vit a can be used as frequently as once per week in the beggining, and then tapered back to every two weeks, then once per month.


----------

